#ubuntu-cm 2011-05-17
<desjeber> bonjour
<HugZ> hi @ll
<HugZ> un pb
<HugZ> je souhaite passer a Gnome3 mais suis sur Ubu10.04
<HugZ> ????
#ubuntu-cm 2011-05-18
<simplice_ndere> hi, all
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: hi
 * ongolaBoy teste son matériel de visioConférence
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: slt
<simplice_ndere> mince vous êtes en haut
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: c'est pour quoi comme ça?
<ongolaBoy> comment ça pour quoi ?
<ongolaBoy> chaque CNF doit disposer de sa visio conférence
<ongolaBoy> en passant je n'ai pas oublié pour ton papier
<ongolaBoy> j'espère que je le ferais quand même ce week-end
<ongolaBoy> samedi nous avons une release party
<ongolaBoy> et durant la semaine prochaine, les étudiants en qualité utiliseront une plateforme de microblogging http://cgq.ndere.cm.refer.org
<ongolaBoy> mais chut, pour ce dernier, je ne l'annonce officiellement que demain ;)
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: Merci pour l'info :)
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: je le dis parce que vue votre salle c'est pas du tout evident
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: pour la release de samedi là, c'est à quelle heure?
<ongolaBoy> c'est à partir de 12H
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: desolé on a eu une interruption du à la pluie; jolie microblogging
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: de rien. Tu as vu le blog à côté ?
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: tu es toujours au boulot?
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: oui...
<ongolaBoy> je n'ai pas fini de tester la visio et je ne veux pas rentrer sans être arrivé à un niveau *acceptable*
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: whooua.
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: donc vous vous êtes équipés alors. Sinon ça fonctionne avec un appli spécifique?
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-05-19
<Sovo> hi all
<ongolaBoy> 'jour
<Sovo> enfin j'arrive a me connecter
<ongolaBoy> .
<Sovo> ongolaBoy: qu'est que tu penses de la proposition/offre de ringo ??
<ongolaBoy> sauf erreur, ils n'ont rien proposé. Moi je leur ai demandé de prendre en compte ce que j'ai dis dans mon article. Tout est dit à l'intérieur en ce qui concerne le miroir http://ongola.blogspot.com/2011/04/lattention-des-fai-camerounais-dns.html
<ongolaBoy> et leur réponse https://twitter.com/#!/ringosa/status/70866556820799488
<Sovo> en fait je crois qu'il demandais que l'on leur fasse une demande et ils evaluerons
<Sovo> humm j'avais pas vu cette reponse
<ongolaBoy> on peut donc leur écrire (à tous d'ailleurs).. Ce qu'il faut demander concrètement est expliqué dans mon article
<Sovo> en fait ce que je suggerais c que nous fassions une sorte de demande d'hebergement du depot
<ongolaBoy> ok
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: hi
<ongolaBoy> 'jour
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: alors tu as pu terminer?
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: et au fait tu n'as pas dit si vous utiliser une appli particulière pour la visio?
<ongolaBoy> oui, les tests sont terminés. Ca marche bien
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: ok :)
<ongolaBoy> voici ce qu'on utilise http://www.polycom.com/products/telepresence_video/video_conference_systems/room_systems/qdx6000.html
<ongolaBoy> le système a son propre logiciel... on a juste acheté un écran plat 32'' avec :)
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: Mince il faut que je voye ça un de ces quatres ;)
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: et avec Ubuntu tu n'as pas eu trop de probleme pour l'installation? ont-ils prevu une version pour?
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: apparement tel que j'ai lu dans le site c'est par navigateur qu'on administre le matos
<ongolaBoy> pas de souci pour le moment.. Peut être lorsqu'il faudra mettre à jour le firmware, je devrais utiliser un poste windows. Le constructeur n'a fournit qu'un .exe
<ongolaBoy> ça se gère avec le logiciel inclu dans le décodeur; donc via sa télécommande qui elle même peut se controler depuis une interface web
<ongolaBoy> ce matin en tout cas, j'ai testé avec mon collègue de SOA sans problème
<ongolaBoy> en soirée peut être que je discuterais un peu avec montréal...
<simplice_ndere> ok.
#ubuntu-cm 2011-05-20
<ariabbas> ....
<ariabbas> hello
<ariabbas> bonne fete nationale
#ubuntu-cm 2011-05-21
<septox> .
<septox> ongolaBoy: ping
<ongolaBoy> septox: hi
<ongolaBoy> septox: hi
<ongolaBoy> désolé. il me fallait absolument aller en ville avant de commencer
<jospin> bonjour a tous
<okali> celio
<arnaud1> salut les gars
<aliou> bonjour jospin
<okali> ton gala
<arnaud1> bonjour okali
<aliou> slt kani
<alfred>     bonjour également à tous:)
<kdja> bonjour les gars
<okali> arnaud ton gala
<septox> bjr a tous
<jospin> soit moins sauvage tchebonsou
<dimitry>  bonjour à vous8-)
<arnaud1> les gars vous êtes connecté>:o
<ongolaBoy> pour votre info le site d'ubuntu-cm https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/
<septox> whois septox
<septox> euh ping
<jospin> slt  septox nous sommes en pleine release party
<jospin> nous sommes entrain de vouloir installer natty
<septox> .
<kdja> salut seprox
<septox> salut kdja
<aliou> salut septox
<dimitry> bonjour septox cmt vous allez:-*
<jospin> M septox nous essayons d'installer natty a partir du LAN
<jospin> journnée pleine d'enseignement:-D
<jospin> ping septox
<septox> pong
<septox> great
<dimitry> great veux dire quoi
<septox> que va apprenez des choses
<jospin> nous sommes a la phase de partitionnement
<dimitry> QUE veut dire le mot "pong"
<jospin>  le ping pong  ne te dit rien
<jospin> tufait ping , il reponds pong
<dimitry> ping
<septox> pong
<jospin> great veut dire euh :salut
<aliou> la réponse a été déjà donné
<aliou> jospin vous allez beaucoup apprendre
<dimitry> bonjour acherv
<acherv> dimitry: bonjour
<jospin> bonjour archev
<aliou> salut acherv
<aliou> bienvenu!!!
<jospin> presentation svp
 * acherv dit bojour a tous et a toutes surtout a toutes
<acherv> jospin: me?
<jospin> nous ne sommes que des males
<aliou> désolé mais on n'est en qte  reduite
<jospin> :P
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> septox: installation de teeworlds sur les postes :)
<jospin> septox nous avons fini l'instalation de natty et M willy installe le jeux apparement
 * acherv a fait un article dans son blog pour  les news au release party 
<acherv> le lien http://acherv.wordpress.com/2011/05/21/est-ce-une-revolution-informatique/
<acherv> desjeber: hi
<acherv> ongolaBoy: c'est un peu muet la
<aliou> ping
<okali> nous sommes ensemble man
<alfred> désolé mais nous sommes en plein cours acherv
<desjeber> alut all
<acherv> alfred: faites nous part de meme de vos impressions min per min
<acherv> septox: ping
<aliou>  c'est géant mais ca ira
<alfred> ok actuellement nous parlons de la nouvelle version d'ubuntu
<arnaud1> slt Ms acherv
<acherv> arnaud1: hi
<septox> .
<arnaud1> vous êtes informaticien spécialisé dans kel domaine
 * septox et @angel st entrain deja de jouer/tester le jeu sur le serveur de /me, on vous rejoint des que tout est pret
<jospin> archev tu sera de la partie?
 * acherv est entrain le plat , l'ordi et la tele
<ongolaBoy> septox: donne moi ton ip à côté stp
<septox> ok
<septox> .
<septox> ongolaBoy: tu as recu ?
<jospin> c parti
<ongolaBoy> septox: oui
<ongolaBoy> essaye de te connecter comme hier septox
<ongolaBoy> sur 41.202.211.19
<septox> ok
<septox> ca ne focntionne pas
<ongolaBoy> septox: tu n'arrives pas à voir le serveur dans la liste ?
<septox> non
<septox> le nom du serveur ?
<ongolaBoy> septox: c'est ok, maintenant; réessaye
<septox> mm en mettant directemen l'ip ca ne waka pas
<septox> je viens de redemarrer mon router
<ongolaBoy> ça devrait marcher now. j'ai corrigé chez moi le soucis
<septox> yep
<septox> angel est online
<septox> j'Arrive
 * acherv ne l'avais pas encore installer
<dimitry> bonjour a tous
<ongolaBoy> dimitry: bonjour
<ongolaBoy> ngaoundéré joue avec les allemands à teeeworlds en réseau
<ongolaBoy> actuellement c'est angel qui est en tête :)
<acherv> je suis en train de perdre koi comme ca!!!
<ongolaBoy> hum...septox et angel là... vous vous êtes entrainés hein... vous jouez seulement le nerf ici
<septox> lol
<septox> ongolaBoy: tu as trouve un moyen / une commande pr lancer teeworlds dans une fenetre ?
<ongolaBoy> septox: non. je n'ai pas encore trouvé
<ongolaBoy> septox: on peut arrêter pour today :D
<septox> yep
<septox> archev etait de la partie ?
<ongolaBoy> non, il n'a pas pu
<ongolaBoy> les allemands là, vous ne donnez pas le lait hein :)
<ongolaBoy> bon.. faut voir aussi que avec 512 de RAM, leurs postes ramaient bcp
<septox> ah ok
<okali> il y en a qui sont vraiment balèzes !!!
<septox> ns sommes aller en mode spectateurs prceque ca ramait aussi chaz ns
<septox> surement le reseau
<ongolaBoy> oui, surement
<okali> t'as raison
<aliou> quel parti c'était pas mais on s'est battu
<septox> pr la/les prochaine fois on pourra lancer un serveur teewordls sur le community server
<aliou> alors vous les allemands vous avez massacré!!!
<septox> je ne connaissais pas le jeu jusqu'a hier, et tout a l'heure en attendant on a un peu decouvert
<ongolaBoy> c'est ce que j'ai constaté ... :)
<septox> yo
<ongolaBoy> :D
<septox> team chat, all chat et d'autres maps
<septox> was nice !
<aliou> prochainement je vais me préparer en conséquence
<septox> was nice too (@ngel)
<ongolaBoy> aliou: je crois que je vais voir dans quelle mesure on aura souvent des jeux en réseau lors des ndéréCamp
<septox> oui mais apres les debats :D
<ongolaBoy> bien sur
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, pour today, on a un peu présenté ubuntu et ses versions
<ongolaBoy> fait des install de natty sur quelques postes
<ongolaBoy> et bla bla bla
<ongolaBoy> mais je note que natty est très capricieux avec les configurations pas très robustes
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> en fait le problème c'est Unity qui demande une bonne config (graphique)
<septox> oui unity(3D) ne waka pas de facon performante sur ttes les cartes graphique
<septox> il y a unity2D ( ds le repository) pr les cartes moins performantes
 * septox a forget de faire des screenshots
<ongolaBoy> dommage.. mais j'ai quelques photos quand même
<ongolaBoy> je les envoie dans quelques minutes
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> ooh...ils sont partis. On a oublié de faire une photo d'ensemble :(
<septox> :(
<ongolaBoy> ok, mes images http://www.flickr.com/photos/ongola/sets/72157626771339508/
<KimAx> Hi
<Warrens> hi
<KimAx> Hope the classroom will begin at time ?
<Warrens> me too
<Sovo> hi all
<KimAx> hi
<desjeber> hi
<Warrens> hi
<KimAx> Hello
<Warrens> KimAx: yes
<desjeber> kimax how are you?
<KimAx> Hi
<KimAx> I was just reading some docs
<KimAx> what's news ?
<Sovo> no more people today
<desjeber> we  are there
<Sovo> just 4
<KimAx> It seems we will not have classroom today
<KimAx> so with a sadness i wiil let you
<KimAx> hope we will get a real classroom next time
<Sovo> i hope too
<ongolaBoy> Sovo: salut. Pourquoi vous n'avez pas fait le classroom ?
<Sovo> y'avais presq personne
<ongolaBoy> hum... tu voulais combien de personnes..
<ongolaBoy> apparemment kimax , warrens et un autre étaient là..
<ongolaBoy> je trouve que tu aurais pu commencer
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, il faut souvent relancer les gens. moi je suis fatigué. la release de tout à l'heure et d'autres activités m'ont fatigué
<ongolaBoy> je suppose que vous avez lu mon mail au sujet du miroir ?
<Sovo> oui j'ai lu
<Warrens> ouais
<Sovo> je ne croyais pas aussi cplx
<Sovo> moi je voyais juste un rep de depot local
<ongolaBoy> qu'est-ce qui est complexe ?
<Sovo> le processus de copie
<septox> hi
<Warrens> septox: hi
<septox> Warrens: hi
<Warrens> septox: comment te portes tu?
<septox> ab
<Warrens> sa fait plaisir de le savoir ^.^
<septox> Warrens: moi je t'attendais au teewordls
<septox> mais bon la prochaine fois surement
<Warrens> hum... c vrai ça?
<Warrens> apparement vous vous ête bien éclatés ☺
<septox> aaah oui
<Warrens> ben dis donc, j'ai plutôt interet à être de la partie la prochaine fois ;-)
<septox> aaah il faut s'entraine hein
<Warrens> ne me dis pas, dc les gars sont déjà des commando alors?
<septox> soo
<septox> un serveur vient d'etre free , si tu esfree ...
<septox> Warrens: encore la ?
<Warrens> ouais ouais, tu disais?
<septox> tu as teewordls installe ?
<septox> il y a un serveur qui est open et free now
<Warrens> pas sur cette machine. sinon, c'est lequel?
<septox> url du serveur : septox.dyndns.org:8303
<septox> ok
 * Warrens note l'adresse du serveur :)
<Warrens> ok thks :D
<Warrens> septox: dc t'as sacrifié ta machine pour en faire un serveur pr le plaisir des gars ☻
<septox> Warrens: l'une des machines , je vais encore open certains ports
<Warrens> cool
 * Warrens va accompagner Sovo à la porte
<septox> lo
<septox> lol
 * Warrens est de retour
<Warrens> ouf, une petite marche du soir m'a fait du bien
<septox> lool et qui va raccompagne warrens now ?
<Warrens> ah! tant pis pour lui
<Warrens> c'est bien connu des films à suspense, c'est le dernier ki se fait tjrs chopé
<septox> lol
<Warrens> tiens, en parlant de films, k'y a t'il de prévu sur nos chaînes ce soir
<Warrens> aaaaaaah! ces cableurs, même pas fichu de nous donner un guide télé
<septox> lol.
<Warrens> pff! je crois que je vais zapper coe d'hab >:)
<septox> ok
<Warrens> ah! g crois k g viens de tomber sur kelk chose
<Warrens> "Le silence de la forêt" commence dans kelke minutes sur voxafrica
<Warrens> du coup, il me reste deux problèmes à régler: un cornet de pops corn et une nana
<septox> lol
<Warrens> bon, pour les pops corn, y'a pas de souci. g passe un coup de fil, et la demi dizaines de minutes ki suit, j'ai mon cornet
<Warrens> par contre, pour la nana... ça craint
<septox> lol ma femme lap ici grave
<septox> so je go chopun peu la :d
<Warrens> ouais, c'est ça marrez vous
<septox> falla les solutions a ton  pb
<septox> non ns on se bat ici sur teewordls
<Warrens> d'acc, bon jeu
<Warrens> je crois k j'ai un film qui m'attends
<Warrens> bonne soirée à vous deux
<septox> -
#ubuntu-cm 2012-05-14
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> ....
<ariabbas> cyrilledibamou: welcome to ubuntu-cm irc room
<ariabbas> cyrilledibamou: on freenode
<ariabbas> cyrilledibamou: i hope that you will appreciate
<cyrilledibamou> thanks
<cyrilledibamou> ariabbas : hello
<ariabbas> ...
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> ....
#ubuntu-cm 2012-05-15
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: hi
<ongolaBoy> salut
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: bjr le belge
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: bjr will :)
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy hier j'ai rencontrer fadimatou sur gtalk. Elle me disais avoir des soucis avec eclipse sous ubuntu, pour l'installation du framework Android
<simplice_ndere> je lui ais dis de te rencontrer. j'espere qu'elle le fera.
<ongolaBoy> ok.. si c'est avant vendredi
<simplice_ndere> ok. tu dois te deplacer ou bien c'est la fête nationale
<ongolaBoy> je dois me déplacer
<simplice_ndere> ok pour le Barcamp?
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: barcamp ? ça tombe juste au bon moment
<ongolaBoy> mais j'ai aussi d'autres choses à faire
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas je suis à yaoundé du 18 au 26 :)
<septox> je serais tres rapide au barcamp e trejoins DLA le samedi mm
<ongolaBoy> ok.
<ongolaBoy> tu viens le jour même ou tu sera là aussi la veille ?
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy oui oui. je sairais la je crois, meme si je serai pas là dès les 9h
#ubuntu-cm 2012-05-16
<ariabbas> ...
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: tu as vérifié pour le DNS ?
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ongolaBoy ....
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: oui oui
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: le SOA c'est justement une machine d'ici
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: du moins le DNS d'ici
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: http://paste.debian.net/169059/
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: http://paste.debian.net/169060
<simplice_ndere> hi all!
<ariabbas> hi
<ariabbas> you too
<IzaneFG> hi!
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: ton amie n'est passée et je voyage demain
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy ok. c'est pas grave. elle prendra un rdv
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ta vu ma requette sur le chat gmail ?
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> demsking: salut.. j'espère que tu as vu le mail de septox au sujet d'une rencontre à douala ?
<septox> -
<septox> .
<septox> je suis la hein
<septox> demsking: hi
<demsking> salut ongolaBoy
<demsking> salut septox
<demsking> j'étais avec dodo
<septox> demsking: hi
<septox> la forme ?
<demsking> ouais
<septox> ah ok
<demsking> j'ai reçu ton mail au sujet d'une rencontre physique
<demsking> je dois dire qu'il était tant qu'elle ait lieu !
<septox> ah ok
<septox> tu es a DLA ?
<septox> a que l niveau ?
<demsking> mais j'ai pas encore vu de réaction de la part de la mailing list
<demsking> ouais
<septox> mais tu epux aussi reagir non ?
<septox> peut etre que ca va booster les autres :D
<demsking> j'espère
<demsking> le mail parle d'une rencontre nocturne
<demsking> ç'est là mon seul souci
<demsking> j'espère au moins que ça tombera un jour qui me permettre d'être là
<septox> uhmm mon frere 18h c#est la nuit ?
<septox> oh
<septox> ou bien tu es une fille ?
<septox> bref ca dure pas question de faire des visages
<septox> et/ou on peut ramener ca un peu plus tot
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-05-19
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ...
#ubuntu-cm 2012-05-20
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> o
<ariabbas> ...
#ubuntu-cm 2013-05-13
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> septox: hi. pour info j'étais à l'école normale samedi dans un labo d'info
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> j'ai configuré leur miroir et 2 trucs pour leur infra.
<ongolaBoy> on travaillera ensemble un peu plus souvent et des activités pourront être organisées dans leurs locaux
<septox> cad qu'il peut directement faire des update de leur reseaux ?
<ongolaBoy> je crois que je vais recommencer à bloguer un peu pour archiver tout  ce que je fais ces derniers temps
<ongolaBoy> septox: yep pour les updates
<septox> faudra peut ete ressortir cela coe un projet (partenariat avec des grdes ecoles ou truc ds le genre)
<ongolaBoy> ok
<septox> en fait je sais que bcp de choses se passe autour d'ubuntu au cameroun, mais il y a pas souvent de "preuves"
<septox> leur mirroir se sync avec les repositories sur  internet ?
<ongolaBoy> non. pas encore..
<ongolaBoy> samedi il y avait un souci avec leur connexion internet
<ongolaBoy> je n'ai pas eu le temps de vérifier que c'était ok avec la synchro
<ongolaBoy> mais je vais repasser pour vérifier
<septox> on peut aussi essayer de noter cela das "hot to get ubuntu in cameroon" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/GetUbuntu
<septox> great !
<ongolaBoy> je pense d'ailleurs que le #devCampCmr pourra se faire chez eux
<septox> tu as recu mon mail sur le projet rTower ?
<ongolaBoy> ils veulent bosser mais ne savent pas mettre en place un bon environnement de dév pour eux :(
<ongolaBoy> oui, j'ai reçu mais pas encore eu le temps de le relire
<ongolaBoy> avec arnaud on en a parlé samedi. edouard, qui était là, voulait même déjà donner sa contribution :)
<septox> ah ok, stp mets moi en copie des trucs ayant trait avec le devcamp
<septox> .
<ariabbas> hi
 * ongolaBoy va se servir de http://askubuntu.com/questions/48535/how-to-customize-live-ubuntu-cd#comment346955_157562 pour travailler sur le cd ubuntu des journalistes ...
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-05-14
<clauzan> quelqu'un peut avoir des info sur le service NIS sur la 13.04?
<clauzan> slt en passant
<ongolaBoy> clauzan: service NIS ??? non
<ongolaBoy> mais que veux tu savoir exactement ?
<clauzan> bah c vrai kil est ancien mais j ai rencontré de nombreux pb mais je constate kil ya plus de doc
<clauzan> notament pour les nouvel versions
<ariabbas> NIS est en rapport avec les versions du Noyau et non la version de Ubuntu :)
<ongolaBoy> clauzan_: bah... si tu parles de NIS, c'est quand même une vieille techno hein
<ongolaBoy> je te conseille de résoudre ton problème avec quelque chose de plus récent ;)
<clauzan_> oui justement mais c un expose
<indy21> hi
<indy21> pb avec apache2
<indy21> le port 80 est inaccessible et pourtant, le parefeu le laisse passer et la regle Listen est bonne : "Listen 80"
<septox> indy21: quelqu'un d'autre utilise surement le port 80
<indy21> septox: j'ai vérifié avec netstat -ntlp
<indy21> c'est qui utilise
<indy21> c'est apache qui utilise
<indy21> en localhost je vois bien la page par defaut
<septox> tu as configure des virtual hosts ?
<septox> que te dis /var/log/apache2/error.log ?
<indy21> bcp de choz hein...
<indy21> septox:tu recherche une erreur particuliere?
<septox> .
<septox> indy21 : waiting for you here
<ariabbas> .
<coco2>  Hi  clauzan: hi all,
<coco2> clauzan: Je ne sais pas si ces liens te seront utiles... Mais voilà ce que j'ai trouvé sur Google : http://tldp.org/HOWTO/NIS-HOWTO/index.html
<coco2> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/nis
<coco2>  Bonne lecture!
<clauzan> ok merci
<clauzan> dit j ai un probleme avec le logiciel de capture recordmydesktop
<clauzan> il donne pas le son
<ongolaBoy> clauzan: est-ce qu'à la base le son fonctionne chez toi sans soucis ?
<clauzan> oui normal
<ongolaBoy> clauzan: il faut donc véfifier dans la config de ton logiciel
<ongolaBoy> tu dois certainement avoir un endroit où tu dois spécifier le périphérique de sortie
<ongolaBoy> ou bien c'est une option à cocher quelque part pour avoir le son
<clauzan> je le fais depuis des lustres il a donné quelques fois avec une mauvaiz qlté du son et l image bizar
<clauzan> je vais encore installé le gtk
<clauzan> gtk-recordmydesktop
<septox> .
<indy21> septox: de retour, coupure de courant
<indy21> septox: après avoir réussi à décrypter en partie le résultat d'une commande tcpdump (miekde!) j'ai trouvé la solution à mon problème
<septox> indy21: c'etait ?
<indy21> iptables
<indy21> il y avait une régle qui filtrait icmp
<septox> fire in the hole !
<septox> indy21:
<indy21> septox:.
<septox> tu disais que tu as bloque la route avec iptables hein
<septox> indy2 ongolaBoy vs avez recu mon mail sur le repTower ?
<kiwirc> hi
<ongolaBoy> septox: tu parles du courriel repTower de la semaine passée ? oui. faudrait que je le lise tranquillement :( .Je vais try ce soir
<septox> ok
<ongolaBoy> bon.. je pense avoir le droit de rentrer chez  moi :) . A demain septox !
<septox> boe nuit ongolaBoy
<septox> :D
<septox> sinon tu payes le loyer pr rien
<ongolaBoy> nan.. pour le moment suis en famille en train d'économiser. t'en dirait + un de ces jours .merci ;)
#ubuntu-cm 2013-05-15
<septox> .
<ariabbas> . hi
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-05-16
<septox> .
<tmjt02> waoooooo
<septox> tmjt02: hi
<tmjt02> mtn je suis connecté à l'IRC de la communauté
<tmjt02> cool je suis content
<tmjt02> je pourrais mtn échanger avec mes frères qui aiment l'air de la liberté
<ongolaBoy> :)
<tmjt02> septox bonjour, j'espère que ça va à toi, content de te rencontrer et avoir la chance  de discuter avec toi
<tmjt02> ongola boy, maximum de respect
<ongolaBoy> tmjt02: welcome
<tmjt02> thank
<tmjt02> au fait, comment faire pour mettre le nom ou le pseudo de la personne à qui on veut répondre svp
<ongolaBoy> tmjt02: tu mets juste le nom au début de la ligne
<tmjt02> ongolaBoy merci
<tmjt02> on met o6 les 2 points après ou pas
<tmjt02> bn j'essaye
<ongolaBoy> tu mets juste le début et puis tu «tabules»
<ongolaBoy> il va compléter ou basculer sur une autre proposition
<ongolaBoy> mais ça dépend aussi de ton client IRC
<tmjt02> j'utilise xchat
<tmjt02> j'utilise xchat, est-ce la même procédure?
<tmjt02> ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> je ne sais pas mais bon.. je crois que tu l'as fait à l'instant :)
<tmjt02> ongolaBoy, pardon si je dérange mn frère j'essaye de comprendre
<tmjt02> quand il y'a 2 point je peux le voir ou c'est seulement mon correspondant ki le fait
<tmjt02> au fait, les amis, à quand la prochaine release à doul
<ongolaBoy> tu es dans un salon
<ongolaBoy> donc tout ceux qui sont connectés te lisent
<tmjt02> ah je vois
<ongolaBoy> et les conversations sont archivées; donc on peut les consulter même après sur http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<ongolaBoy> pour la release de douala, je ne sais pas
<tmjt02> et comment faire, pour joindre la communauté et y être actif
<ongolaBoy> tu peux lire les archives des discussions et participer https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-cm
<tmjt02> ok, merci
<acherv> so many people /me said Hello
 * acherv said "HELLO"
<tmjt02> acherv,  hello
<acherv> tmjt02, cmt tu vas?
<tmjt02> acherv,  je vais bien gars et toi?
<acherv> cool
<tmjt02> good
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-05-17
<simplice_ndere> hi all
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: bonjour le belge :)
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: bonjour!
<simplice_ndere> Vraiment aessonel ne nous rend pas la vie facile!
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: tu parles !!
<clauzan> slt a vous
<ongolaBoy> clauzan: salut  à toi
<ongolaBoy> clauzan: il ne faut pas travailler depuis un compte _root_ pour utiliser l'IRC
<ongolaBoy> et pire.. je suis sur que tu es dans une session graphique ;)
<ongolaBoy> à éviter !! le compte root, il ne faut l'ouvrir que depuis une invite de commandes
<clauzan> comment vous voyez ca?
<clauzan> je le sais que c stupide  de se connecter en root
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-05-12
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> .
<indy21> hi coco
<coco> Hi indy21:
<coco>  hi All le Chan
<septox> .
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-05-13
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
<septox> ongolaBoy: hi
<septox> la forme ?
<ongolaBoy> septox: ça va ab. et toi ?
 * ongolaBoy a un petit congé et va essayer d'en profiter. disparition :)
<ariabbas> ;) Et c'est partie ;) http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/kmer/2812-ubuntu-1404-release-party-in-ngaound%C3%A9r%C3%A9/
<aimery> ok salut a tout la communauté
<ariabbas> :)
<ariabbas> voilà aimery tu as pu te connecter
<aimery> oui sans problème, le tchat est seulement en local?
<ariabbas> comme je te disais ici c'est le salon irc de ubuntu-cm
<ariabbas> on discute de tout et de rien ici :D
<ariabbas> voilà voici les outils de communication de la Loco Team
<ariabbas> https://www.facebook.com/groups/101067719977792/
<ariabbas> http://www.twitter.com/ubucm
<aimery> ok,
<ariabbas> http://identi.ca/group/ubucm
<ariabbas> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam
<ariabbas> http://www.flickr.com/groups/ubuntucm/pool/
<aimery> pour le release party quoi à l'ordre du jour? conference debat?
<ariabbas> il y a une liste de diffusion tu peux t'inscrire à partir de https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-cm
<ariabbas> tu trouveras les archives des mails de la liste sur https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-cm/
<ariabbas> aimery: toutes les conversations de ce salon sont sur http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/
<aimery> ok
<ariabbas> par exemple les conversation d'hier http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/05/12/%23ubuntu-cm.txt ;)
<ariabbas> Bref pour rejoindre la communauté, suis la procédure ici https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam section Comment nous rejoindre*
<aimery> super!
<ariabbas> ensuite tu t'inscris à la liste de diffusion ici https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-cm
<ariabbas> et tu recevras et pouras envoyer les messages ;)
<aimery> c'est de rejoindre le groupe users ou loco members?
<septox> users
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-05-14
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-05-15
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBo1> coco: merci pour les infos
<coco> Ok ongolaBo1:
<ariabbas> coco, ongolaBo1 info là c'est en privee ou kw :D
<coco>  J'espère que ce sera utile
<coco> je veux savoir aussi... ariabbas:
<coco> ;-)
<coco> Nooooooon pas vraiment, vous êtes tous en copie du mail sur la liste.
<ariabbas> :D
#ubuntu-cm 2014-05-16
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> .
<indy21> Breaking News : des rumeurs courent que ngaoundéré aura une sonde atlas : https://atlas.ripe.net/get-involved/become-a-host/
<indy21> arriabas : .
<ariabbas> indy21: acouche la Rumeurs ... :D
<nelson_> Boujour a tous
#ubuntu-cm 2014-05-18
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-05-11
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .. :)
#ubuntu-cm 2015-05-12
<ariabbaS> .
<ongolaBoy> ariabbaS: hi.. à plus . suis parti ;)
<ariabbaS> lol  @+  :-D
#ubuntu-cm 2015-05-13
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-05-14
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-05-16
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2016-05-16
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: .
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2016-05-18
<saoungoumi> bonjour willy
<saoungoumi> j'ai vu ton mail
<saoungoumi> tu es là?
<ongolaBoy> 'jour
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: on fonctionne désormais en double-pile au bureau v4/v6
<ongolaBoy> l'ensemble des serveurs, le réseau de la salle de formation et mon portable ;)
<saoungoumi> ok
<saoungoumi> mon problème est celui de savoir pourquoi je n'arrive pas à resoudre ce nom: "ns1.cm.auf.org"
<saoungoumi> dans mon dns j'avais mis ceci
<saoungoumi> @       IN      NS      ns1.cm.auf.org.
<ongolaBoy> tu n'arrives pas à résoudre à partir de quelle machine ?
<ongolaBoy> quel DNS utilise-t-elle pour ses requêtes ?
<ongolaBoy> ta dernière ligne me montre seulement une entrée dans un fichier de zone . Ce n'est pas ce qui explique que tu n'arrives pas à résoudre ns1.cm.auf.org
<ongolaBoy> bon .. je dois sortir
<saoungoumi> allo
#ubuntu-cm 2019-05-16
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG: ;-)
#ubuntu-cm 2019-05-19
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: :)
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG: hello back
